# when is pitbull considered overwieght



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

when would you consider a true pitbull terrier is over wieght some people i know will say 70plus pounds is overwieght for a pitbull. but i have seen pitbulls that may wiegh like 75 pounds but they are nothing but muscle and are just gret looking american pitbulls i have also seen 70 plus pits who dont look all that fat but are definately lackibng muscle tone would that be considered over weight or better yet obese for a pitbull. 

to me if a pitb ull is 70 plus pounds and has no muscle mass or very little the dog is overwieght. a pit should be around 40 to 60 pounds depending on gender. i also know hieght plays a role in wieght as well. but personally i think 65 to seventy is just pushing it that is if your dog is not active and has no muscle defantion at all.

(i am not dragging american bullies into this i know they are lot heavier and usually 100 plus pound or from about at least 75 to 100 this is stricktly for american pitbull terrier standards)


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe that if you cannot see at least 2 ribs on an APBT, then he/she is overweight. JMO.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

See the dog weight chart for reference:
http://www.placervillevet.com/canine body condition.htm

you can't say a specific weight as dogs' have different proportions, but this chart shows what a healthy weight should look like


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't male abpt's tend to weigh in more than the female?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah that is going to vary according to each dog but I would say a dog is overweight when it is 10-12lbs over conditioned weight.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought that Stevie Rae my sons pitbull was over weight but my vet said that if you run a hand over their side and you can feel the ribs they are perfect. he said you want your dog to have this weight instead of seeing the ribs so if heaven forbid they get sick they don't go down hill so fast becasue they have a little weight on them. I don't know sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

in my opinion a pit bull is overweight when it doesnt have a tuck up behind the rib cage, and when the ribs are not immediately obvious when you run your hand over the sides. When viewed from above, there should be an indentation where the ribs meet the rest of the body, if that is absent the dog is overweight.


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

SilverMarble said:


> in my opinion a pit bull is overweight when it doesnt have a tuck up behind the rib cage, and when the ribs are not immediately obvious when you run your hand over the sides. When viewed from above, there should be an indentation where the ribs meet the rest of the body, if that is absent the dog is overweight.


thank you thats exactly what i was looking for,
some lady at a gas station( i was siting there smoking a cigar and letn my dog have some water after a very short walk to the local gas station)
she sits there just watching us gets out slams her door and starts asking me why my dog looks de hydrated and why is she underweight(shes a shortie) is is 47-50 pounds on any given day
she has a tuck slightly tight skin(we run her alot)and you can see her 2 last ribs only slightly and this lady just assumes my dog isnt liscensed doesnt have her shots that im a bad owner that shes gonna find where we live and take my dog away..... my dog has all of that she was a rescue i did it the first week i had her shes even microchipped cause i love her alot.
its had me seething all week she claimed she worked with the humane society 
but i saw no badge(she was in street clothes) ohh and as shes yelling at me about my dog being dehydrated she sticks her hand in the water a few times and trys to get my dog to lick her hand(my dog was geting aggitated cause i was geting pissed) and my dog was not having any of it this lady was nasty 
she spills the water over then expsects me to run back in and get some more

hell no am i leaving my dog alone with your crazy ass.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

redscarletp3 said:


> thank you thats exactly what i was looking for,
> some lady at a gas station( i was siting there smoking a cigar and letn my dog have some water after a very short walk to the local gas station)
> she sits there just watching us gets out slams her door and starts asking me why my dog looks de hydrated and why is she underweight(shes a shortie) is is 47-50 pounds on any given day
> she has a tuck slightly tight skin(we run her alot)and you can see her 2 last ribs only slightly and this lady just assumes my dog isnt liscensed doesnt have her shots that im a bad owner that shes gonna find where we live and take my dog away..... my dog has all of that she was a rescue i did it the first week i had her shes even microchipped cause i love her alot.
> ...


I would have just walked away, letting her talk to herself.


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*should have*

should have... but i was in the middle of a conversation with someone when she so rudly interruped


----------

